# Amazon sword leaves transparent



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Every other plant seems to be doing ok. I'm having issues with the amazon sword. Some of the (older) leaves are becoming transparent, starting at the tips. I think I read somewhere that this is likely K deficiency? I find this quite odd, since the ozelot, melon, and 2 other sword plants (I don't know the species) don't have these issues at all. I haven't dosed anything for a week, nitrate has been constant 40ppm for about 4 days. It was 80ppm before a 50% wc a week ago.

water parameters, checked 5 mins before this post:
pH 7.0
kh 4
nitrate 5ppm
iron 1.0 mg/L

I added 1/2 tsp of KNO3 after testing. Potassium test kits look to be expensive, so unless necessary, I'd rather not purcahse one. Some of the leaves have holes in them, kinda like they've been chewed.

1) Could this be because of the yoyo loaches?
2) Is the sword leaf transparency due to K deficiency or something else?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

A lack of Potassium usually shows itself as holes in the older leaves of the plants. What you are describing sounds more like a nitrogen deficiency That sounds doubtful given your NO3 levels but possible depending on your test kit accuracy. Not dosing is usually one of the worst things you can do in a plant tank, especially one that is using CO2  

It may also just be older growth. I am far from a sword expert though so hopefully someone else can give their opinion...


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I switched to dosing Greg Watson ferts about 3 wks ago. I use CSM+B and KNO3. Given iron levels that high, I didn't dose CSM+B, and with nitrate that high, I backed off KNO3. 

Do you guys prefer potassium sulfate (from Greg) or liquid K supplement?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

evercl92 said:


> I switched to dosing Greg Watson ferts about 3 wks ago. I use CSM+B and KNO3. Given iron levels that high, I didn't dose CSM+B, and with nitrate that high, I backed off KNO3.


I would probably still dose the CSM+B. I don't know how accurate the Fe test kits are and I also don't know if the iron they test for is readily available to the plants.

5ppm nitrate is actually low and maybe too low. In reading your post, I looked at the 40ppm range you spoke of and not your recent test  Now that I see your KNO3 levels are low, I think this may be the cause of the Sword leaves becomming transparent.



evercl92 said:


> Do you guys prefer potassium sulfate (from Greg) or liquid K supplement?


I don't dose any additional K in my tanks. I think they get enough from the KNO3 dosing but some do prefer to add additional K. If you decide to add some additional K to your tank, let me know. I have Seachem's Potassium and about a pound of K2SO4 I am not using. I could spare some of either for you to try out.

Do you add any form of phosphate to the tank? It would be beneficial to the plants to add it if you don't. I could spare a little of that for you to try also 

Remind me of our CO2 usage if you would...


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

The iron test I use tests for non-chelated and chelated. Non was 0, chelated was 1.0. I don't dose phos, everytime I've tested it, it was at 5ppm. Last test was 2 wks ago. 

CO2 is from 2 2L bottles, t-pieced together then goes through a diffuser. I set the diffuser so that the bubbles rise into the stream of the powerhead, and get blown across the tank. I get almost 100% diffusion. I can't say I "keep" a level of it, just whatever it produces. Last week it was 1-2 bubbles per second, but this week it seems down to about 1 every 1.5 - 2 seconds.

I'll definatly take the K2SO4 and seachems. I'll PM you about it.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

evercl92 said:


> The iron test I use tests for non-chelated and chelated. Non was 0, chelated was 1.0. I don't dose phos, everytime I've tested it, it was at 5ppm. Last test was 2 wks ago.


Sounds like a Seachem PO4 test. According to the city of Dayton, I have 6ppm of "Phosphate Alkalinity" in my water. I still add plenty of KH2PO4 without issue. Even though I use LaMotte kits, I still am leary of the results. The plants and/or algae will *always* tell you when something is missing 



evercl92 said:


> CO2 is from 2 2L bottles, t-pieced together then goes through a diffuser. I set the diffuser so that the bubbles rise into the stream of the powerhead, and get blown across the tank. I get almost 100% diffusion. I can't say I "keep" a level of it, just whatever it produces. Last week it was 1-2 bubbles per second, but this week it seems down to about 1 every 1.5 - 2 seconds.


Do you alternate changing out the bottles, i.e. change out one bottle onme week and the other bottle the next week? I have heard this works well to keep a more consistent level when using DIY CO2. I would also consider maybe adding a 3rd and/or 4th bottle to your system to make sure you get enough CO2 into the tank. Maybe switch out two bottles every other week. There is a "sticky" in the DIY Forum for CO2. It is a pretty good read for those using DIY CO2


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I actually just got the system up and running about 2 wks ago. I had been using Excel... you can imagine how expensive that was getting, especially for a 125gal tank. I think I'll set up another 2L bottle. I've been reading that people are using 2 bottles for 29gal tanks.... if that's the case i need about 8... hahah


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Check your Mg.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I have a whole root tab placed for each sword plant. I just checked contents, and the Mg is 1.0% on those. It was replaced 4 days ago. I don't know a method to check Mg levels...


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

One easy way is to call your city water works. They should be able to help. Ask for water analysis.


----------

